# Favourite Word?



## CrispSkittlez (May 1, 2010)

Mine's "indubitably."


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

"Discostick".


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 1, 2010)

Insanity


----------



## Melo (May 1, 2010)

pneumatic


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 1, 2010)

Actually, I should have said this off the bat:

inb4 "yiff" :V


----------



## Unsilenced (May 1, 2010)

Fuck. 

no, wait. Shit. I like shit more. 

Shitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshit. 

<3

EDIT: On second thought, I still love fuck.


----------



## Tao (May 1, 2010)

Luminous or Rape.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

Clusterfuck...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

*raises one eyebrow*
Indeed


----------



## Zrcalo (May 1, 2010)

FUC-
oh someone already said that.

ok fine I'll have to go with 

LANGFUCK


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUC-
> oh someone already said that.
> 
> ok fine I'll have to go with
> ...


You can have regular fuck I changed my mind...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Juxtaposition


----------



## Citrakayah (May 1, 2010)

higgledy-piggledy


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Juxtaposition


I'm surprised you didn't say Ratchet.


----------



## Conker (May 1, 2010)

I FUCKIN LOVE THE WORD FUCK BECAUSE ITS SO FUCKIN AWESOME


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 1, 2010)

ambidextrous...

or...*ahem*...paintball.....:3


----------



## Unsilenced (May 1, 2010)

Conker said:


> I FUCKIN LOVE THE WORD FUCK BECAUSE ITS SO FUCKIN AWESOME



Copycat.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm surprised you didn't say Ratchet.



Nope, it's

*Juxtaposition*.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Nope, it's
> 
> *Juxtaposition*.


Now in orange. :V


----------



## Bittertooth (May 1, 2010)

Nugatory, which means pointless.


----------



## CAThulu (May 1, 2010)

Awesome, and Fuck.  

At least those are the two words I use the most (the latter when I'm alone).  sorry mom!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Now in orange. :V


Hey Jimmy.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey Jimmy.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


It's ok Jimmy.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Shitsucker.


----------



## EsiaEvai (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's ok Jimmy.



aaaaaahh, I started this whole thing too 8)

my favorite word is rawrsasaursusiarz


----------



## Unsilenced (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Shitsucker.



If we're allowed to use not-words, then it is most definitely cuntwafer.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's ok Jimmy.





EsiaEvai said:


> aaaaaahh, I started this whole thing too 8)


....damn you both.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> If we're allowed to use not-words, then it is most definitely cuntwafer.


Shitstorm.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> ....damn you both.


I like the name Jimmy.


Wait I change my mind, lulzfest is my favourite.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I like the name Jimmy.



I like his actual name more. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I like his actual name more. :V


What is it?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What is it?


Mon nom est Dylan.
C'est d'accord.


----------



## EsiaEvai (May 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Mon nom est Dylan.
> C'est d'accord.



Oui.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Mon nom est Dylan.
> C'est d'accord.


That would've worked if I wasn't multilingual.
Hmm Dylan or Jimmy?
Which should I call you?


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 1, 2010)

Inane.

Asinine.

...Karate (as a verb).


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Mon nom est Dylan.
> C'est d'accord.


oh murr.... <3~


----------



## Ratte (May 1, 2010)

Extrapolate or, if we can use names of things, either selenium or xenon.  Also, arsenic.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> oh murr.... <3~


French fetish?


----------



## Alstor (May 1, 2010)

Seppuku, because I'm that messed up in the head.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Shitstorm.



Phhht. So mundane.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Extrapolate or, if we can use names of things, either selenium or xenon. * Also, arsenic*_._



...that's not creepy at all.


EDIT: CURSES! I HAVE DOUBLE POSTED! SHAME UNTO ME AND MY FAMILY! 

*Falls on sword*


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Phhht. So mundane.


Fuckfarts.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> EDIT: CURSES! I HAVE DOUBLE POSTED! SHAME UNTO ME AND MY FAMILY!
> 
> *Falls on sword*


Alas poor Yorick, I knew him well...
*puts sunglasses on*
IN AMERICA!


----------



## Ratte (May 1, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...that's not creepy at all.



I just like how it sounds, same goes for things like andromeda, crocuta, norvegicus, and neodymium.


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

Lopadotemachoselachogaleokranioleipsanodrimhypotrimmatosilphioparaomelitokatakechymenokichlepikossyphophattoperisteralektryonoptekephalliokigklopeleiolagoiosiraiobaphetraganopterygon

Why may you ask? Second longest word in the english language.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

~*blink*


----------



## Unsilenced (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fuckfarts.



Better.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Better.


Just for you. (;


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

Eventide.


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2010)

INDIGNAYSHUN!!


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Defenestrate, just because they needed to make such a verb.

Favorite slang: Agg. Urbandictionary it, I dare you.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Buttmurr. :s


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Yiff.

Seriously, it's hilarious to say out load.

"yiff yiff yiff'


----------



## Beta_7x (May 1, 2010)

Beta. Just after Alpha. Not quite at the top, but damn good enough.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yiff.
> 
> Seriously, it's hilarious to say out load.


I'll give you that.


----------



## zesty (May 1, 2010)

Cunt, hands down.  So forceful and so rarely misunderstood.


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Mon nom est Dylan.
> C'est d'accord.





EsiaEvai said:


> Oui.



Parle vous francais?


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 1, 2010)

Facetious...

Or Prude XD   Its so funny to yell at people when they storm off after offending them with some kind of yiff joke 

FUCKING PRUDE ITS A DAMN JOKE!!! (a damn funny one at that)


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 1, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> Parle vous francais?


Un petit montant.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Menage a trois?


----------



## BroadSmak (May 1, 2010)

"Ganja"
Or maybe "sincerely"


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 1, 2010)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

Phantasmagoria and Mushishimesama

Also I love the combination of the two words here:


Spoiler



The Game


----------



## Nepmen (May 1, 2010)

Someone actually asked me last week. I said 'shoidenfruigen' (or however you spell that), without knowing what it means. I now know why I don't do that, because she knew what it meant


----------



## Vikar (May 1, 2010)

Heliopause


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Also I love the combination of the two words here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Why did I just get a sudden urge to kill you?


----------



## Seas (May 1, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2010)

Catharsis, or bloodlust, or primal, or nomad


----------



## Chrisda4 (May 1, 2010)

Hmm...

I can't choose between pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis and Debussy.

Poster below me! Choose one!
Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis or Debussy?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Why did I just get a sudden urge to kill you?



BECAUSE I USE OVERUSED OLD MEME.

Though, it is revived every time you do in in an epic way  - spoilers, people have the curiousity to click on them, and puff! 



Spoiler



The Game


 unyuuu


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 1, 2010)

ANTIDISESTABLISHMENTARIANISM!
Or better yet: 
QWERTYUIOPASDFGHJKLZXCVBNM!


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> ANTIDISESTABLISHMENTARIANISM!
> Or better yet:
> QWERTYUIOPASDFGHJKLZXCVBNM!



Just use your furcode :V


----------



## Zrcalo (May 1, 2010)

THROBBING GRISTLE


----------



## Don (May 1, 2010)

I've always liked the way 'indeed' just rolls of the tongue.

For curse words, my favorite is bloody; as in "bloody hell" or "bloody wonderful."


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 1, 2010)

i got 2

RECTUM TEARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr


----------



## Vriska (May 1, 2010)

Shitstorm.

HOLY FUCK IT'S A FUCKING SHITSTORM.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

HULK SMASH


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Do I even have to post it up there, you guys should know already.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Mine's "indubitably."



Hah!  This did not surprise me for some reason.

I like "bagel".



south syde dobe said:


> Do I even have to post it up there, you guys should know already.



YES, you do!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hah!  This did not surprise me for some reason.


orly? :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> YES, you do!


 
Fried chicken


----------



## Slyck (May 1, 2010)

Inb4 barrelroll.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 1, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Phantasmagoria and Mushishimesama
> 
> Also I love the combination of the two words here:
> 
> ...



GTFO the internet. 

Seriously. 

Get out. 

You are not welcome here.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> GTFO the internet.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


 Can I stay?


----------



## Unsilenced (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Can I stay?



Yeah. You're cool.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 1, 2010)

"Smilodon"


----------



## Liam (May 1, 2010)

"as"


----------



## Zseliq (May 1, 2010)

Throbbing


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 1, 2010)

*Incredulous*
First time I heard it was during one of Demitri Martin's jokes


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

FURend and popuFUR.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 1, 2010)

Oh, I declare!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Shitstorm.
> 
> HOLY FUCK IT'S A FUCKING SHITSTORM.


I already said that. D:<


----------



## Bernad (May 1, 2010)

My favorite word is "Gnarly".


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 1, 2010)

Nuclear Gasoline


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> pneumatic



Reminds me of Brave New World.


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

CUNT.

followed by

FUCK.

and

FUCKTARDED.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Fried chicken


 






Chickenz?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 2, 2010)

The Bird.  :V  *goes off to kill herself*


----------



## Misterraptor (May 2, 2010)

CLUSTERFUCK.

The halls at my school are considered HOLY CLUSTERFUCKS.


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Chickenz?


A somewhat accurate representation of my reaction to that pic.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> A somewhat accurate representation of that pic.



That man kid needs a bra.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Yeah. You're cool.


 Thanks 
Anyhow my favore word would have to be...SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Thanks
> Anyhow my favore word would have to be...SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!


I asked if it made ice cream...
I was challenged to a crab battle and lost an eye...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

BULLFUCK


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I asked if it made ice cream...
> I was challenged to a crab battle and lost an eye...


 
That was a said day but at least you didn't strangle a kid like snake did one faithful day :\

[yt]vLamuyCb3IA[/yt]

Also Peach's voice is horrendous @.@


----------



## kashaki (May 2, 2010)

Ominous


----------



## lowkey (May 2, 2010)

swashbuckler


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 2, 2010)

Serendipity V;


----------



## VoidBat (May 2, 2010)

Humiliation.


----------



## Aleu (May 2, 2010)

tomfoolery.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 2, 2010)

btpgmqhld


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

I rather like "supper" and "mitten"...


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2010)

"Anemone" and "really?"


----------



## Rachrix (May 2, 2010)

sparkelfart


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Konjiki Ashisogi JizÅ


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (May 3, 2010)

Favorite word = Prestidigitation.


----------



## foxmusk (May 3, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> Favorite word = Prestidigitation.



the great HooDoo, ohoho!


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Rapscallion, hoodlum, lulzy, and penis fencing

Oh yea..and fraulein


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 3, 2010)

Gobble, gobbles, etc.

"Hey, watch my gobbles!" 
or
"Suck my gobbles!"


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

I like hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia, the fear of long words.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Also Peach's voice is horrendous @.@


Das was up!


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 3, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I like hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia, the fear of long words.



I thought it was spelled with a y?


----------



## thesoundofsilence (May 3, 2010)

'dakka'


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I thought it was spelled with a y?



Not 100% sure on the spelling myself, but that's what Google suggested when I typed my version in.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

"SQUADALA"


----------



## TIM-ber-wolf (May 3, 2010)

I use "entirely" a lot.


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2010)

Contradiction... it sounds serious-like :'D


----------



## Phenom (May 3, 2010)

my favorite word is goober


----------



## bozzles (May 3, 2010)

"Milk."

Something about the smooth curve that the letters "mil" create in my head followed by that abrupt, percussive "k" -- it's all very magical to me.


----------



## Rachrix (May 3, 2010)

dr. octagonapus!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Featherbutt.


----------



## Rachrix (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Featherbutt.



your a featherbut lol


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> your a featherbut lol


I'm a fox. :3


----------



## Rachrix (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm a fox. :3



i would't say thats any better 3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i would't say thats any better 3


It totally is. 4


----------



## Rachrix (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It totally is. 4



5 lol it was a :3


----------



## Mailbox (May 4, 2010)

"Word."


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *raises one eyebrow*
> Indeed


 
Exactly.


----------



## darkumbreon135 (May 4, 2010)

DINNER.
Yeah, I'm a Ytp fan =P


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

darkumbreon135 said:


> DINNER.
> Yeah, I'm a Ytp fan =P



ytp?


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ytp?



Ytp.


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ytp.



you could have just told me. i have had that google for you like three times now it went from cool to r u trying to make me look stupid. but its still cool


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you could have just told me. i have had that google for you like three times now it went from cool to r u trying to make me look stupid. but its still cool



I don't know what it is.

Hence the googling.

There are different possibilities, with the most likely being YouTubePoop.


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I don't know what it is.
> 
> Hence the googling.
> 
> There are different possibilities, with the most likely being YouTubePoop.



ya thats what i got out of the google search


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ya thats what i got out of the google search



Well, I was referring more to the guy that posted about it.

He doesn't seem like the type that would be interested in transitions.


----------

